# PS3 Firmware 3.50 Restricts Unlicensed Controllers



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*PS3 Firmware 3.50 Restricts Unlicensed Controllers*
09/23/2010 Written by Kishen Patel










With each new PlayStation 3 software revision, features are both added and removed as the platform holder sees fit. From the removal of the “otherOS” functionality to the introduction of PlayStation Network Trophies, it is clear that the PS3 experience is abundantly transformed now compared to the release. However, it has not all been fun and games when it comes to firmware updates. 

With the recent hardware hacks and peripheral releases for the PS3, Sony has been cracking down on any chance of foul play on their flagship platform. The latest update, version 3.50, was found to have had another secret change unannounced in its change log. According to an update to Sony’s consumer alerts web page:*“Counterfeit PlayStation3 Wireless Controllers, which are practically identical in appearance to genuine PlayStation3 Wireless Controllers, have been discovered in the market. SCEA advises consumers to be cautious when buying PlayStation3 Wireless Controllers from uncertain sources as the quality, reliability and safety of counterfeit products is uncertain, and in some cases, may be dangerous.”*​The advisory message goes on to inform users that counterfeit devices may “ignite or explode, resulting in injury or damage to the user, your PlayStation3 computer entertainment system, or other property”. This is a risk surely anyone is not willing to take, no matter how cheap the peripheral or pad may be.
Because the PS3 was hackable via means of USB devices, it is obvious Sony blocked off all unregistered USB devices to prevent something like the PSJailbreak from happening again.

Source: PSLS


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

OK, fair enough if Sony dont want unlicensed manufacturers ripping of th public or Sony, but come on, since when has a controller ever been dangerous  I can see some people being a bit miffed at this one though, and this kind of thing isnt what online options where supposed to be about (route keys anyone). Its supposed to be about digital distribution, not control. Some control can be a good thing, if you want to fight piracy, but I think this boils down to Sony simply not wanting to share the controller market.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I believe most controllers that are sold by companies that we have never heard of bypass UL certification. 
But than again it could be away just to sell more of their own controllers which wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I have no issue hey want to do, its their console after all, but I would rather they just say it than tell me how the whole world is doomed if we dont buy official


----------

